# I'm getting him now!!



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm on the way to getting a whiteface male









Thank you everyone!!


----------



## Lara (Sep 2, 2013)

Send pics of your new baby boy!!!!


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

Waahooo! Hurry Up!


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

YAY!!! how exciting and congrats


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

See? It's not so hard asking


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks 
My mom really fell in love with a WFL (whiteface Lutino) male 

I will post photos once she goes in her new home


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

YAY! Congrats!


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Congratulations on your new cockatiel,can't wait to see pictures of him/her.


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

Congrats :clap:


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

whiteface lutino? yay we have twin birds


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks everyone 
It's 7:06 pm now 
Here is a photo of him








I wanted to name him luna but I forgot that he was a male :lol:


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

What are you going to name him? He's got a great crest


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I have a boy named Luna, but we thought he was a girl when we got him.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm not sure what I should name him. 
Bjknight93- your luna is adorable 
I'll try to find out of his personality and hopefully his name will come out on its own


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

he is pretty is he a white face or a white face lutino?


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

He is a whiteface Lutino


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

If he was just a whiteface then he'd look like a normal grey male but with an all white face instead of yellow and orange.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

What a cutie, congrats!!


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

Haimovfids said:


> He is a whiteface Lutino


that is what i thought he was  he is pretty i guess they are more common than what i thought they were lol seems a lot of us are getting them


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

aww congrats, he's adorable


----------



## Lara (Sep 2, 2013)

How old is he? Was he DNA tested?


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

beautiful Baruch! great choice 
i know, there used to be no whiteface lutinos and now there's lots on TC :lol:
can't wait till you choose a name - Caspar?


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

He is a very handsome fella,congratulations on your new cockatiel.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

He's pretty. 
What's his story?


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Hes beautiful Congrats X x


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

He is a handsome boy congrats !


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

Congratulations! So handsome!


----------



## .Alexandra. (Sep 11, 2012)

Congrats! He is really cute


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Here are some photos!


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

He's the cutest but oh my life that toy looks mega dangerous with all that rust.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I took it out, I had no idea 
Thank you for telling me


----------



## Neeve & Sid (Sep 24, 2013)

What a handsome lad!


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

He is so beautiful! What a great crest, it will be supertall when he grows up, I bet

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

do you know how old he is? what's his "history"?


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Unfortunately, the place we got him is very inexperienced with birds. They don't know about his history at all and I don't even believe he was a male 
They took him out and did the pelvic bone sexing (which is inaccurate) and when I was trying to find the barring on his tail but they told me that it's a male!
I told them i know but let me just see his tail feathers and they said "you have to feel here!" Not at the tail(they knew I wanted to see if he was a male or female but they had no clue on how to sex birds 
It was kinda annoying but whatever, at least he's ADORABLE!!
I can't stop thinking about him LOL

You can say that I "rescued" him since this is the only cockatiel store over here and the birds aren't taken good care of at all

I see a little cinnamon on his back! So i'm not sure what his real mutation is


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I can't stand pet store know-it-alls. They act like they know everything but when someone who's actually educated on the matter gives their experienced opinion, they shoot it down <_<


----------



## Elysianphoenix (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh, what a handsome boy!  Where do you live? I'm coming over to steal him.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Oops! Double post


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

maybe he's a whiteface cinnamon lutino. you'll have to take some photos some time for people to figure out his sex too - or you could get him dna sexed


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

It's his first day home, when should I take him out to take pictures?


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Is he tame? Does he want to come out? Where is his cage located?
If he seems calm and relaxed, I don't see the harm in leaving the cage door open to see if he wants to venture out. I assume he will spend his quarantine period in the house and then be moved outside to the aviary?


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

just leave the door open and see 
is he at all tame?


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Yup, look at that lovely cinnamon. I vote for WF cinnamon lutino. How red are his eyes?


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

So handsome!!! I would name him Boo  then at least is he's really a girl you can keep the name


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

> Yup, look at that lovely cinnamon. I vote for WF cinnamon lutino. How red are his eyes?


They are very red  I'll try to get a photo as well


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

Boo's a gorgeous name!


----------



## mareeder (Jul 31, 2013)

He's so lovely!! Welcome home, new fid!!:clap:


----------



## caterpillar (Oct 14, 2013)

Lougirl said:


> I can't stand pet store know-it-alls. They act like they know everything but when someone who's actually educated on the matter gives their experienced opinion, they shoot it down <_<


We should have a separate thread for totally inaccurate things we were told by pet store know-it-alls... the pet store guy who sold Elvis to my BF told him that he was a separate species (!) called a "Spanish cockatiel" and my BF believed it for YEARS. Someone here speculated that the pet store had misheard "lutino" as "latino," but the funny thing is, Elvis isn't even lutino. (Pretty sure one of his parents was...but Elvis has a lot of gray feathers.)


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

caterpillar said:


> We should have a separate thread for totally inaccurate things we were told by pet store know-it-alls... the pet store guy who sold Elvis to my BF told him that he was a separate species (!) called a "Spanish cockatiel" and my BF believed it for YEARS. Someone here speculated that the pet store had misheard "lutino" as "latino," but the funny thing is, Elvis isn't even lutino. (Pretty sure one of his parents was...but Elvis has a lot of gray feathers.)


caterpillar, we do have one :lol:
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=58945

And also, I was the one to point out the "Latino" :rofl:


----------



## caterpillar (Oct 14, 2013)

Lougirl said:


> caterpillar, we do have one :lol:
> http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=58945
> 
> And also, I was the one to point out the "Latino" :rofl:


lol omg this is great!!!


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Aaawwww!! Everyone is getting new bubbas.


----------



## gabberlicious (Oct 14, 2012)

Tequilagirl I was just thinking that! But very very pretty little tiel!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you everyone


----------



## *Snowy* (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm late to this thread, but congrats on your beautiful 'tiel!  Have you named him yet? I'd name him Yuki (it means 'snow' in Japenese) or Frost.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks  It rings a bell


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

Excuse my complete ignorance but how do you see the cinnamon??? He seems all white to me 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

On his wings. Very faint, but definitely there.


----------

